# Mine engine latest



## don-tucker (Apr 16, 2010)

She is progressing quite quickly now,when I can sneak out the workshop that is,I say i'm going out there for 10 mins and it ends up 2 hours.
Don


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 16, 2010)

That's very much starting to look like an engine Don Thm:
Very nice work!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice work Don, it's looking great. What will the bore size be? 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 16, 2010)

It's 1/2" bore Phil and thanks Arnold,The X2 mill makes it a pleasure.
Don


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful work Don! A few nore 10 minute sessions as she'll be running.

Bill


----------



## Cedge (Apr 17, 2010)

Don
That little devil is really looking good. You'll have a runner in no time at all. 

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Apr 19, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> I say i'm going out there for 10 mins and it ends up 2 hours.
> Don



I can relate Don.
I'd head to the shop on a Friday evening after dinner for a few hours and my wife would say:
"So what do you want for breakfast Monday morning?"

That usually meant I would be taking her shopping Saturday morning. 
And, holding her purse while she tried on clothes. 

Nice progress on the mine engine! Thm:

Rick


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 20, 2010)

Managed to escape for another 10 mins ;D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Making some chips on the X2,the mine engine cylinder
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 27, 2010)

Won't be long now,wife not to impressed ,using table mats and glass table as assembly bench.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don


----------



## Maryak (Apr 27, 2010)

Don,

That looks to be one very very nice engine. :bow: :bow:

Remember "Yes Dear, it's all for your safety and comfort." :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 27, 2010)

Definitely on my 'list' of engines to build.

Very nice work. Looking forward to seeing it run.


----------



## kvom (Apr 27, 2010)

I won't tell your brother you made the cylinder from brass.  ;D


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking engine Don. :bow: :bow: I especially like the brass cylinder. I don't know if I missed something but I noticed holes in the outer surface of the flywheel and wondered if you built up the flywheel from stock?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 27, 2010)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I won't tell your brother you made the cylinder from brass. ;D


No I won't tell him either as it's made of Phosphor bronze,I think it's great we can have a joke over all these miles apart,I had a good laugh on that one.
The flywheel is one I happen to have that only needed remachining,what the holes were for I don't know.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (May 1, 2010)

There we are all finished and as a bonus it runs sweet as a nut,really enjoyed this one . Getting all geared up for Gerry's beam engine next,the trouble is I have to go on hols for 2 weeks, humbug.


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations Don on finishing a fine looking engine.  :bow: :bow: Thanks for sharing the build.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## don-tucker (May 1, 2010)

Thanks very much Phil
Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 1, 2010)

Beautiful engine Don.
Thanks for the thread.


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 1, 2010)

Sweet looking engine Don.


----------



## don-tucker (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments ,it's nice to hear from some of the talented guys on here.
Don


----------



## rake60 (May 1, 2010)

Beautiful final result Don! :bow:

Rick


----------



## kvom (May 1, 2010)

> There we are all finished and as a bonus it runs sweet as a nut


Need the video or it didn't happen.  ;D


----------



## don-tucker (May 2, 2010)

You are a hard man Kvom,I'm going to tell my brother about you :big:,see what I can do today.
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (May 2, 2010)

Very nice indeed Don.

Those mine engines really look nice when running, lots of bits to see moving, and they usually give a nice sound as well.

But if it doesn't, try one of these.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=536.0


Bogs


----------



## don-tucker (May 2, 2010)

Here you are Mr Kvom,brought to you with great expense and endevor.One Mine engine RUNNING



Don
PS It's not jerky thats the video.


----------



## kvom (May 2, 2010)

> I'm going to tell my brother about you



No, no, b'rer Fox, don't throw me in that briar patch!

Nice runner. :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (May 4, 2010)

Great job Don :bow: :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Deanofid (May 4, 2010)

Very attractive engine, Don. It would be great to have another video of it running slooow. It has a lot to show off!

Dean


----------

